# Resident Return Visa (RRV)



## abhi247 (Oct 23, 2020)

Dear friends

Since Jul 2016, Me & my family are Australia PR (189) holders. The PR is due to expire in July 2021.
We have only spend 4-5 days in Aus (to activate PR) since Jul 2016.

We were planning to move to relocate to Australia Q1 2021, but given the situation with Covid, it may not be the best time to relocate and find a decent job. Therefore, I was planning to apply for Resident Return Visa (RRV) in Jan 2021, hoping the Aus immigration department would be kind enough to provide RRV for 6-12months, which gives me additional time to plan my relocation. After all, these are exceptional times.

I have read other posts on RRV on expatforum, and fully understand the requirements to be eligible for RRV on normal circumstances.

I wanted to check, if there is anyone who has been granted RRV, on the basis of current COVID situation and without having lived for a reasonable timeframe in Australia?

Cheers
Abhishek


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

abhi247 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Since Jul 2016, Me & my family are Australia PR (189) holders. The PR is due to expire in July 2021.
> We have only spend 4-5 days in Aus (to activate PR) since Jul 2016.
> ...


There are many PR holders in same situation.
DoHA would not provide you 6-12 months valid RRV as you do not meet substantial ties requirement.
If you don't meet the requirement for residence and substantial ties, but have compelling and compassionate reasons , then you might only be given 3 months travel validity on your RRV visa.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

abhi247 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Since Jul 2016, Me & my family are Australia PR (189) holders. The PR is due to expire in July 2021.
> We have only spend 4-5 days in Aus (to activate PR) since Jul 2016.
> ...


I don't see any substantial ties you got with country, and I really surprise you didn't get any chance to relocate to Auz in last 3+ years (excluding current panademic).. If i am not wrong you could have thought all the options before planned for PR.. i would suggest you still have chance to go there before July 2021(it's almost 9 months to go) and try settle down..


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

I am also in the same situation. Our PR will be expiring in Jul 2021.
We were planned to move in Jul 2020; but got stuck due to Covid.

Everyone is saying, getting RRV is only possible only if we move to Aus. But securing a flight ticket is the issue now because of the international traveler cap


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

vthomas said:


> I am also in the same situation. Our PR will be expiring in Jul 2021.
> We were planned to move in Jul 2020; but got stuck due to Covid.
> 
> Everyone is saying, getting RRV is only possible only if we move to Aus. But securing a flight ticket is the issue now because of the international traveler cap


The travel cap is now increased and the government is planning to bring as many as 27,000 citizens and residents back before Christmas. Tickets will no doubt be expensive but you just have to keep looking for any updates from airlines and book tickets asap.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> The travel cap is now increased and the government is planning to bring as many as 27,000 citizens and residents back before Christmas. Tickets will no doubt be expensive but you just have to keep looking for any updates from airlines and book tickets asap.


You are forgetting that Nzers no longer have to quarantine, so thousands of them are not taking up the places in the 27,000 quota freeing them for other nations

Cheers


----------



## vthomas (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the positive vibes. Lets hope for the best.

Etihad and Emirates are currently flying only with business class. One way ticket costs 9K AUD. 

I heard Singapore airline is not operating. 

Cap increase only in news. Reality is pretty hard.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vthomas said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> Etihad and Emirates are currently flying only with business class. One way ticket costs 9K AUD.
> 
> ...


Another 2 weeks, VIC should start accepting overseas returnees 
That will also add to the capacity
But as each flight is restricted to 30 odd passengers, the chances of fares going down are low
Just that tickets will be more easily available as compared to now
For economy class passengers to get a seat easily , it would require a permission to fill at least 100 seats per flight

Cheers


----------



## Afshin DZ (Dec 10, 2020)

mustafa01 said:


> The travel cap is now increased and the government is planning to bring as many as 27,000 citizens and residents back before Christmas. Tickets will no doubt be expensive but you just have to keep looking for any updates from airlines and book tickets asap.


Apart from the high air fare, even finding a ticket does not guarantee that you can fly to Aus. These days flight cancellation occurs frequently. Anyone has a specific email address to write to Aus Homeaffairs about RRV?


----------



## Afshin DZ (Dec 10, 2020)

My RRV will expire on 9 Jan 2021 and I did apply for a new RRV on 15 Oct 2020.Yet, I have not heard about my application and that is making me worried about my residency. I have been searching for a flight ticket since early Nov with no luck. In parallel I am looking for a specific email address to write to Aus Homeaffairs about RRV. Anyone can help on this?


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Afshin DZ said:


> My RRV will expire on 9 Jan 2021 and I did apply for a new RRV on 15 Oct 2020.Yet, I have not heard about my application and that is making me worried about my residency. I have been searching for a flight ticket since early Nov with no luck. In parallel I am looking for a specific email address to write to Aus Homeaffairs about RRV. Anyone can help on this?


You can try this one [email protected], but mostly you will just get and auto reply


----------



## Cieara (Feb 12, 2013)

abhi247 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Since Jul 2016, Me & my family are Australia PR (189) holders. The PR is due to expire in July 2021.
> We have only spend 4-5 days in Aus (to activate PR) since Jul 2016.
> ...


Hi abhi
Same situation here. Did you receive RRV??


----------



## Cieara (Feb 12, 2013)

Afshin DZ said:


> My RRV will expire on 9 Jan 2021 and I did apply for a new RRV on 15 Oct 2020.Yet, I have not heard about my application and that is making me worried about my residency. I have been searching for a flight ticket since early Nov with no luck. In parallel I am looking for a specific email address to write to Aus Homeaffairs about RRV. Anyone can help on this?


Hi
Did you receive RRV?


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Friends, 

Any one recently got thr RRV here? wanted to know the timeline


----------



## Cieara (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi
I saw in one of the other forums that one of the person got RRV in 85 days. I did also send an email to rrv mail id and did receieve a response stating that until the application has completed 12 weeks,there eill be no action. So i m just waiting. Let me know when did u file the application?


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cieara said:


> Hi
> I saw in one of the other forums that one of the person got RRV in 85 days. I did also send an email to rrv mail id and did receieve a response stating that until the application has completed 12 weeks,there eill be no action. So i m just waiting. Let me know when did u file the application?


Yes seems, they will process only after 85 days are completed. I have applied on 9th November


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Afshin DZ said:


> My RRV will expire on 9 Jan 2021 and I did apply for a new RRV on 15 Oct 2020.Yet, I have not heard about my application and that is making me worried about my residency. I have been searching for a flight ticket since early Nov with no luck. In parallel I am looking for a specific email address to write to Aus Homeaffairs about RRV. Anyone can help on this?


Hi
Did you receive RRV?


----------



## Afshin DZ (Dec 10, 2020)

Cieara said:


> Hi
> Did you receive RRV?


Unfortunately, NO.


----------



## Afshin DZ (Dec 10, 2020)

icewarp said:


> Hi
> Did you receive RRV?


So far 95 days since I lodge my RRV application- no reply yet


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Afshin DZ said:


> So far 95 days since I lodge my RRV application- no reply yet


oh, not a good sign then


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

My PR is expiring in August 2021, I am based in Dubai and planning to travel in April to apply onshore RRV subclass 155, settle family and return in a month's time without waiting for RRV response as it usually takes couple of months.

Got a couple of questions, please guide to the best of your knowledge to help me plan better

1.Is Airbnb booking acceptable for RRV or a Weekly/monthly or yearly contract is required.
2. I am vaccinated with Covid jabs, will I still need to complete the quarantine period. 
3. If we stay at our relative's/friends home after quarantine. To show substantial ties, I would not have the rental contract , does admission in school will be enough to constitute as substantial ties.
4. What if I go, apply online and then come back right after applying without waiting for their response. Is there a possibility that my RRV might be rejected while my family is in Aus.
5. If we have booked our flights and are not able to travel due to travel restrictions and borders closure. I am assuming this will be considered in RRV grant if I dont have any other substantial ties to show.
6. Incase of onshore or offshore, RRV extension duration starts from the PR travel facility expiry date or from the day it is granted.
7. do we have any option of editing the RRV application while it's in the queue to update with the latest circumstances

Thanks in advance !


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Cruiser20 said:


> My PR is expiring in August 2021, I am based in Dubai and planning to travel in April to apply onshore RRV subclass 155, settle family and return in a month's time without waiting for RRV response as it usually takes couple of months.
> 
> Got a couple of questions, please guide to the best of your knowledge to help me plan better
> 
> ...


1. Your passport would be mainly used.
2. Regardless off being inoculated, under current guidelines you would still have to mandatory quarantine at your own cost.
3. It is not possible to establish substantial ties so early unless you buy a property. You can try but most probably you would be granted a 3 month RRV.
4. RRV would be assessed as per information you provided. However if the travel facility expires on your PR while you are overseas then you will not be able to enter unless RRV is granted.
5. Currently there is no restriction on Australian Citizens and Permanent Residents on travelling to Australia. They can enter Australia anytime. However, any AU citizen or PR travelling to Australia has to show evidence of a negative PCR covid test. This will be checked by airlines and if not provided then you would not be allowed to board the flight. The current border closure is only applicable to Temporary residents.
6. RRV validity starts from the day RRV is granted.


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

mustafa01 said:


> 1. Your passport would be mainly used.
> 2. Regardless off being inoculated, under current guidelines you would still have to mandatory quarantine at your own cost.
> 3. It is not possible to establish substantial ties so early unless you buy a property. You can try but most probably you would be granted a 3 month RRV.
> 4. RRV would be assessed as per information you provided. However if the travel facility expires on your PR while you are overseas then you will not be able to enter unless RRV is granted.
> ...


Thanks mate for the detailed response. Getting a rental contract, enrolling kid in school, around 0.5M AUD in bank account will not constitute as substantial ties?

Another question, do we have any option of editing the RRV application while it's in the queue to update with the latest circumstances?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Cruiser20 said:


> Thanks mate for the detailed response. Getting a rental contract, enrolling kid in school, around 0.5M AUD in bank account will not constitute as substantial ties?
> 
> Another question, do we have any option of editing the RRV application while it's in the queue to update with the latest circumstances?


1.This is all instant. There is no prolong history of your residency. As I said before you can try but ultimately it is Department's decision to grant your RRV. If you are lucky and they are convinced then you might get longer RRV granted.

2. Absolutely, you can update Department of change in circumstance while your RRV is still getting processed. Just upload form 1022-Notification of changes in circumstances in the immi account.


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

Inf_18 said:


> oh, not a good sign then


Hi,

I received my wife's 155 RRV today on the 87th day. She had spent less than 2 years in Australia. She is outside Australia and I am in Australia. 

Best Regards,


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

msk123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my wife's 155 RRV today on the 87th day. She had spent less than 2 years in Australia. She is outside Australia and I am in Australia.
> 
> Best Regards,


Congrats mate ! 

Can you please advise the proof of substantial ties you provided in your application other than the spouse in Australia (which obviously is the biggest one).

I am thinking of sending my wife, let her apply onshore RRV and then apply mine being offshore without waiting for her grant. 

Regards,
Umer Sajjad


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

mustafa01 said:


> 1.This is all instant. There is no prolong history of your residency. As I said before you can try but ultimately it is Department's decision to grant your RRV. If you are lucky and they are convinced then you might get longer RRV granted.
> 
> 2. Absolutely, you can update Department of change in circumstance while your RRV is still getting processed. Just upload form 1022-Notification of changes in circumstances in the immi account.


Thanks Mustafa.


----------



## msk123 (Jun 28, 2012)

Cruiser20 said:


> Congrats mate !
> 
> Can you please advise the proof of substantial ties you provided in your application other than the spouse in Australia (which obviously is the biggest one).
> 
> ...


Umer, I didn't provide any other proof of personal ties other than our marriage certificate, birth certificate of our kids (who are pr and with their mother outside Australia) . I also wrote a letter explaining why she left Australia and couldn't come back before visa expiry.


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

abhi247 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Since Jul 2016, Me & my family are Australia PR (189) holders. The PR is due to expire in July 2021.
> We have only spend 4-5 days in Aus (to activate PR) since Jul 2016.
> ...


Hi mate,

Wondering if you applied for and granted the RRV? I am in the same boat with my PR expiring in June. I am unable to book a flight yet and the travel agents are asking for $5k for one way ticket.

Thanks,
N


----------



## abhi247 (Oct 23, 2020)

Cyberking said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Wondering if you applied for and granted the RRV? I am in the same boat with my PR expiring in June. I am unable to book a flight yet and the travel agents are asking for $5k for one way ticket.
> 
> ...


I have applied for RRV last week and provided confirmed flight tickets to Australia & resignation letter as a supporting document to demonstrate my intent to relocate to Aus. I have been told this may get me a RRV for 3month to a year. Fingers crossed, result should be around in ~2.5months. 
RRV will serve me well, if my flight gets cancelled (due to Covid disruptions) and I am not able to travel before Visa expiration.


----------



## saifjunaid (Jan 7, 2014)

abhi247 said:


> I have applied for RRV last week and provided confirmed flight tickets to Australia & resignation letter as a supporting document to demonstrate my intent to relocate to Aus. I have been told this may get me a RRV for 3month to a year. Fingers crossed, result should be around in ~2.5months.
> RRV will serve me well, if my flight gets cancelled (due to Covid disruptions) and I am not able to travel before Visa expiration.


Im also in same situation. I have booked the tickets and Singapore banned Indians into their country. Can i have ur hangout so i can discuss more about this. Please this would be really helpful. I also have resignation letter tickets also. My visa is expiring on 26th may but i can't travel.


----------



## bexwil (May 26, 2021)

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone could help me with the current visa processing times for the Resident Return Visa? Immi is currently days 9 days - 3 months. I lodged my application on the 9th of March 2021 and still haven't heard anything and fast approaching the end of the estimated processing time. Anyone been granted a visa lately and can advise on how long it took? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bexwil said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me with the current visa processing times for the Resident Return Visa? Immi is currently days 9 days - 3 months. I lodged my application on the 9th of March 2021 and still haven't heard anything and fast approaching the end of the estimated processing time. Anyone been granted a visa lately and can advise on how long it took?
> 
> Thanks


The processing time also depends on how strong your case is for RRV
If you have completed 2 years in Australia in the last 5 years, then the RRV aus issued in hours, not even days
As the time spent reduces, the processing time increases
You have to wait patiently 
Cheers


----------



## Yinyan (Mar 20, 2021)

bexwil said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me with the current visa processing times for the Resident Return Visa? Immi is currently days 9 days - 3 months. I lodged my application on the 9th of March 2021 and still haven't heard anything and fast approaching the end of the estimated processing time. Anyone been granted a visa lately and can advise on how long it took?
> 
> Thanks


Hey,
I’m in the same boat as you, I submitted my resident return in the 20th of February and I’m still waiting 🥺. Hopefully we won’t have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Nj_193 (May 22, 2021)

Yinyan said:


> Hey,
> I’m in the same boat as you, I submitted my resident return in the 20th of February and I’m still waiting 🥺. Hopefully we won’t have to wait too much longer.


Did you get your RRV or an update on it? I applied on 7th March ‘21 and still waiting


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

Afshin DZ said:


> So far 95 days since I lodge my RRV application- no reply yet


hi Any update on your application. Did you get your RRV decision


----------



## Yinyan (Mar 20, 2021)

Nj_193 said:


> Did you get your RRV or an update on it? I applied on 7th March ‘21 and still waiting


Hey, the resident return visa was granted on Monday after 101 days of waiting. Hopefully your hear very soon 😊


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

Yinyan said:


> Hey, the resident return visa was granted on Monday after 101 days of waiting. Hopefully your hear very soon 😊


Thats a good news......well im waiting for mine as well. Did you get 1yr??


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

Yinyan said:


> Hey, the resident return visa was granted on Monday after 101 days of waiting. Hopefully your hear very soon 😊


I have applied on 15th March 2021. lets hope for the best. Want to move to Australia soon. Im just praying i get my RRV approved asap.


----------



## Nj_193 (May 22, 2021)

Yinyan said:


> Hey, the resident return visa was granted on Monday after 101 days of waiting. Hopefully your hear very soon 😊


Awesome congratulations  fingers crossed for mine . hoping you got it for a year?


----------



## Yinyan (Mar 20, 2021)

Nj_193 said:


> Awesome congratulations  fingers crossed for mine . hoping you got it for a year?


Yes.... I got a 1 year resident return 😊


----------



## Nj_193 (May 22, 2021)

Yinyan said:


> Yes.... I got a 1 year resident return 😊


Great! Good look returning back


----------



## bexwil (May 26, 2021)

Yinyan said:


> Hey, the resident return visa was granted on Monday after 101 days of waiting. Hopefully your hear very soon 😊


Congratulations! I applied 9th March 2021, still waiting 😔


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi Anyone got RRV granted recently. Just wanted to know how much time is it taking? any one got this week


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

bexwil said:


> Congratulations! I applied 9th March 2021, still waiting 😔


HI, kindly let us know if you get a response on your application


----------



## Golgota (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi,
Will Australia issue another RRV after one has been issued in the past.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Golgota said:


> Hi,
> Will Australia issue another RRV after one has been issued in the past.
> Thanks


Depends on what you did after you got the first RRV 
Cheers


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

Yinyan said:


> Yes.... I got a 1 year resident return 😊


Hi Yinyan, 

So when are you planning to go to Australia. ?


----------



## Yinyan (Mar 20, 2021)

Mohsen Iqbal said:


> Hi Yinyan,
> 
> So when are you planning to go to Australia. ?


We are planning on going in September… we are so excited 😊


----------



## Nj_193 (May 22, 2021)

Yinyan said:


> Hey, the resident return visa was granted on Monday after 101 days of waiting. Hopefully your hear very soon 😊


Finally got it over the weekend!  3 months and a week of wait for us


----------



## yuva3 (Nov 15, 2019)

Nj_193 said:


> Finally got it over the weekend!  3 months and a week of wait for us


Thank you @Nj_193 and congrats, saw your post in the other thread. Were you able to secure 1-year RRV or 3 months?


----------



## Nj_193 (May 22, 2021)

yuva3 said:


> Thank you @Nj_193 and congrats, saw your post in the other thread. Were you able to secure 1-year RRV or 3 months?


1 year. I’m assuming most of us should be getting an year RRV given the pandemic and restrictions in traveling.


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

bexwil said:


> Congratulations! I applied 9th March 2021, still waiting 😔


Hi Bexwil, any update from you!....You had even applied early March. Did you get any update?


----------



## bexwil (May 26, 2021)

Mohsen Iqbal said:


> Hi Bexwil, any update from you!....You had even applied early March. Did you get any update?


Hello! Yes I got mine today after 3 months and 10 days! 1 year travel facility ☺☺


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

bexwil said:


> Hello! Yes I got mine today after 3 months and 10 days! 1 year travel facility ☺☺


OH woow so good I'm sure u must be extremely happy. I applied on 15th March..... I hope I get mine too a positive decision with 1year so I can travel asap....... Eagerly waiting.


----------



## pawehu (Jun 17, 2021)

Mohsen Iqbal said:


> OH woow so good I'm sure u must be extremely happy. I applied on 15th March..... I hope I get mine too a positive decision with 1year so I can travel asap....... Eagerly waiting.


I am just a couple of days after you, look forward to your update if approved. Good luck!


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

Afshin DZ said:


> So far 95 days since I lodge my RRV application- no reply yet


Hello Afshin,

Whats the status of your application, Did you get your application approved.?


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

I got my RRV just yesterday for 1 yr .. applied on 13th March .98 days later


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

sydk_aus said:


> I got my RRV just yesterday for 1 yr .. applied on 13th March .98 days later


Thats awesome. BUt yesterday was weekend. Home office works on Weekend? ,....


----------



## sydk_aus (Dec 4, 2015)

No idea but i got it yesterday morning even i didnt expect it .. I had just few hours earlier checked my Immi account since it was past 90 days limit to see if i had gotten any message from IMMI Case officer . MY account was dormant for 3 months since i applied ..And in morning i got the email .. maybe it was a coincidence or maybe my activity in account triggered some action im not sure ..


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

sydk_aus said:


> No idea but i got it yesterday morning even i didnt expect it .. I had just few hours earlier checked my Immi account since it was past 90 days limit to see if i had gotten any message from IMMI Case officer . MY account was dormant for 3 months since i applied ..And in morning i got the email .. maybe it was a coincidence or maybe my activity in account triggered some action im not sure ..


Im expecting hopefully anytime this week. Im just praying


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

Hello ALL,
Just got my RRV approved. 1 year Travel Facility. Extremely Happy. It took exactly 99 days. I wish all the best for others and hope you get your applications approved faster.


----------



## pawehu (Jun 17, 2021)

Any update on who submitted after 15 March?


----------



## pawehu (Jun 17, 2021)

Visa granted. After 99 days of waiting.


----------



## Grey_AZ (Jun 27, 2021)

Mohsen Iqbal said:


> Hello ALL,
> Just got my RRV approved. 1 year Travel Facility. Extremely Happy. It took exactly 99 days. I wish all the best for others and hope you get your applications approved faster.


Hello Mohsin,
What ties to Australia have you mentioned in your RRV application?, and have you been granted 1 year from the date you applied or from the date it was granted?


----------



## Grey_AZ (Jun 27, 2021)

pawehu said:


> Visa granted. After 99 days of waiting.


Hello pawehu,
What ties to Australia have you mentioned in your RRV application?, and have you been granted 1 year from the date you applied or from the date it was granted?


----------



## pawehu (Jun 17, 2021)

Grey_AZ said:


> Hello pawehu,
> What ties to Australia have you mentioned in your RRV application?, and have you been granted 1 year from the date you applied or from the date it was granted?


Hello Grey_AZ, I was employment tie and granted 1 year from the issue date.


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

Grey_AZ said:


> Hello Mohsin,
> What ties to Australia have you mentioned in your RRV application?, and have you been granted 1 year from the date you applied or from the date it was granted?


Business ties and Its always from the date of Grant. Any news on your application. Secondly, Due to Covid, there are no flights so travel is highly restricted. Our RRV days are just going waste. I want to fly immediately, but cannnot, no flights


----------



## SydneyRam (Jul 4, 2021)

Yinyan said:


> Yes.... I got a 1 year resident return 😊


Hi, With so much travel challenges for people from India to Australia, some are challenged with their RRV expiring in the next couple of months. Is the govt extending the deadline of the visa or people have to reapply again for another RRV?


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

SydneyRam said:


> Hi, With so much travel challenges for people from India to Australia, some are challenged with their RRV expiring in the next couple of months. Is the govt extending the deadline of the visa or people have to reapply again for another RRV?


You need to apply it again fresh newly.


----------



## Mohsen Iqbal (Jun 3, 2021)

pawehu said:


> Hello Grey_AZ, I was employment tie and granted 1 year from the issue date.


Did you get your application approved?


----------



## lei27 (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi, I am currently overseas. If I am not able to go back to Australia until the expiration of my visa due to covid reasons or things beyond my control, can I still get RRV?


----------



## Cieara (Feb 12, 2013)

lei27 said:


> Hi, I am currently overseas. If I am not able to go back to Australia until the expiration of my visa due to covid reasons or things beyond my control, can I still get RRV?


Cpvid reasons? If you are a PR holder,you can go to Australia, there is no expemption or restriction. Go to Au before your visa expires
However, if you are unable to go, Au govt has given an exception during pandemic that they approve visa renweals. So you will surely get RRV. But this would be risky..You should also put a strong cases n reasons as to why you could not go to Au. Its better if you go right away.


----------



## Cieara (Feb 12, 2013)

Cieara said:


> Hi abhi
> Same situation here. Did you receive RRV??


 BTw, I want to inform everyone that I got my RRV for an year. I am really v happy.


----------



## lei27 (Aug 21, 2021)

Cieara said:


> BTw, I want to inform everyone that I got my RRV for an year. I am really v happy.


Congratulations! How long did it take for the approval and what ties to Australia did you mention in your application?


----------



## Ina_d (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
Thank you for sharing your experiences. I also have to apply for my RRV and wanted to know how to send the department of immigration all the relevant documents like medical reports,cover letter etc using the immi account ?I have not completed my 2 year stay and with the covid-19 situation I 'm hoping to get a 1 year visa .
Could some one please guide on how to got about this ? Thank you .


----------



## Cieara (Feb 12, 2013)

lei27 said:


> Congratulations! How long did it take for the approval and what ties to Australia did you mention in your application?


Thanks . They took around 2.5 months to approve. However, my first RRV got rejected and they took 3.5 months for that. I reapplied with new details. I got a job in Australia and hence I was able to get RRV.


----------



## lei27 (Aug 21, 2021)

Cieara said:


> Thanks . They took around 2.5 months to approve. However, my first RRV got rejected and they took 3.5 months for that. I reapplied with new details. I got a job in Australia and hence I was able to get RRV.


Thanks for this mate!


----------



## lei27 (Aug 21, 2021)

Mohsen Iqbal said:


> Business ties and Its always from the date of Grant. Any news on your application. Secondly, Due to Covid, there are no flights so travel is highly restricted. Our RRV days are just going waste. I want to fly immediately, but cannnot, no flights


Hi mate, were you able to go back before expiration of your RRV? Or you applied for another RRV?


----------



## lei27 (Aug 21, 2021)

Afshin DZ said:


> My RRV will expire on 9 Jan 2021 and I did apply for a new RRV on 15 Oct 2020.Yet, I have not heard about my application and that is making me worried about my residency. I have been searching for a flight ticket since early Nov with no luck. In parallel I am looking for a specific email address to write to Aus Homeaffairs about RRV. Anyone can help on this?


Hi mate, did you get a new RRV?


----------



## ch.zawar6 (Aug 9, 2020)

Cieara said:


> Thanks . They took around 2.5 months to approve. However, my first RRV got rejected and they took 3.5 months for that. I reapplied with new details. I got a job in Australia and hence I was able to get RRV.


hi Cieara, just wanted to ask what was your PR expiry date/year, normally they are issuing RRV without any issue, don't know why your first RRV was rejected.


----------



## Shruthi yogesh (Jan 3, 2022)

abhi247 said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Since Jul 2016, Me & my family are Australia PR (189) holders. The PR is due to expire in July 2021.
> We have only spend 4-5 days in Aus (to activate PR) since Jul 2016.
> ...


Hi Abhishek. Wanted to check if you received your RRV? Currently we r too in d exact same situation. Got our PR in 2018 but with covid cudny make d move n it expires may 2022. Can you please guide?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shruthi yogesh said:


> Hi Abhishek. Wanted to check if you received your RRV? Currently we r too in d exact same situation. Got our PR in 2018 but with covid cudny make d move n it expires may 2022. Can you please guide?


If you got your pr in 2018 , your travel rights will expire only in 2023
Cheers


----------

